# Help finding specific generator part



## jorte014 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I've searched high and low but I can't seem to find out the part number for this part. Does anyone know where to find a replacement or what it's called? Please see the attached pictures. The only possible reference to the part is in the exploded parts diagram part #7 as you can see it is on the control panel but even then it still doesn't look like the same part. I've looked on generatorguru.com but haven't found the exact piece.

The generator is Contractor Line GEN1250 according to the owners manual.

If anyone knows of a good repair shop or parts store in the South Florida area I am in Coral Springs, FL 33071.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it the receptacle that you're looking for? Sorry, the lighting on the pics makes it hard to see.

Something like this?

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=409


----------



## jorte014 (Nov 22, 2014)

aandpdan said:


> Is it the receptacle that you're looking for? Sorry, the lighting on the pics makes it hard to see.
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> Leviton 120V 15A US Socket, Panel Mount, NEMA 5-15R Round Cut [5258-SS] - $8.50 : auberins.com, Temperature control solutions for home and industry


Hi, 

Yes, that looks good. Is any receptacle compatible?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You could try an electrical supply house. The receptacle itself is a standard part but they do come in different mounting styles. You may have to adapt it a bit.


----------

